# 1936 Elgin Blackbird



## TRM (Sep 10, 2019)

I realize that anything other than a concours restoration would be considered sacrilege with a rare bike such as a Skylark, but I thought some of you might like seeing what else can be done with one!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2019)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 10, 2019)

Tough looking bike built by a master builder!! Thank you for finding tires to fill the custom Mullet fenders! Well done, as usual @TRM!!!


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 10, 2019)

Awesome job Jim! Nice touch on the front wheel!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 10, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Tomato John (Sep 10, 2019)

Smokin!.....


----------



## slick (Sep 10, 2019)

What tires are those? What size? Bike looks great!


----------



## TRM (Sep 12, 2019)

slick said:


> What tires are those? What size? Bike looks great!



Thanks! The tires are 26x3 Schwinn Aerovane pull offs. This is the second build off bike that I have used them on.


----------



## TRM (Sep 12, 2019)

Here's another picture.


----------



## spoker (Sep 12, 2019)

yep those are kool tires,i dont think u can buy em direct,you have 2 find a used bike now


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 12, 2019)

TRM, your effort and vision in pulling this bike together is awesome.  I keep looking at the photo and think how I’d like to lean down on those handlebars while cruising through town!


----------



## Spankysboy (Sep 14, 2019)

Wow, a tremendous  build.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 14, 2019)

Wow, that is such a rad build! Love the look! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thestover (Sep 21, 2019)

Now that is a very very cool ride Love it


----------



## Barto (Sep 26, 2019)

Per usual, Nice work Jim - and always something cool and different with tires.

Bart


----------



## littleman (Oct 13, 2019)

Love your bike


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 13, 2019)

That's what they should have been looked like when they were built.


----------



## TRM (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone! 
I wasn't happy with the handlebars so I made a set. These are my own interpretation of the classic Shelby Airflo bars.


----------



## vincev (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks even better with the new bars


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 14, 2019)

fantastic!  Buck Rogers wet dream!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautiful bike, and I really like those tires!


----------

